# Haunt Forum Virgin....



## scaryvisions (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey guy and gals. Let's see. I'm a Halloween, Haunt, and internet junkie. I've been interested in Halloween since I can remember. Me and my cousin used to pimp out my bedroom for halloween and invite the neighbor kids over to scare the hell out of them. I'm a Casket Crew member for Rotting Flesh Radio, a home haunter, used to be co-owner of a semi-pro haunt, know some technical/internet geek stuff, know where to find alot of info, and try to keep haunters informed on my blog. It's new so I've been adding like crazy! If anyone has any info they want to send me find me at [email protected], www.scaryvisons.com, and sunscribe to my blog so all the new info I get I will send your way. I'm here to inform the haunter's on what they want and need. Send me your info!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

There are no virgins here. Welcome.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL...Welcome to the forum!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Hola Brian. I just clicked you blog link and I got this error message: Sorry,"www.scaryvisons.com" does not exist or is not available. 
Just giving you the heads up.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

It appears you misspelled the link to your website. This one here seems to be working:
http://www.scaryvisions.com/


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

